# Trainer in Sacramento Area



## M3GAPL3X (Oct 13, 2010)

Have a 1 year old German Shepherd need help training. She follows simple commands like sit, but gets really hyper. Please email me or contact at ***phone number edited out**** PM poster direct


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

M3GAPL3X said:


> Have a 1 year old German Shepherd need help training. She follows simple commands like sit, but gets really hyper. Please email me or contact at ***phone number edited out**** PM poster direct


 
Meanwhile having a dog is like having a kid, takes tons of time and learning for ALL the family to raise them right. If you have a chance to wander thru the puppy section, you may find some help there.

And if you can really EXERCISE your dog every day, you'll see an immediate improvement.

I've found when I make the time to really tire my dogs out. And make the time to LEARN all I need to communicate and teach my dogs... things start to turn around in the most positive ways.

Teaching me seemed to be the key :wild: :wub: :wild:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

We used to go to Bob Vance at American Canine Institute, don't know how far you are from Dixon.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

M3GAPL3X said:


> Have a 1 year old German Shepherd need help training. She follows simple commands like sit, but gets really hyper. Please email me or contact at ***phone number edited out**** PM poster direct


Have you found anyone, yet? If not, www.DogTrainingForOwners.com


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Didn't mean to sound so cryptic. What I meant was maybe I can help.


----------

